# Homemade CO2 generator



## Fishypapa (Apr 28, 2013)

This was just an experiment after reading some sites and seeing some youtube videos. Bottles are 2000ml from my lab CO2 diffuser inside tank (not visible in photo) is a Nalgene testtube with end cut off stuffed with filter material left over from my Betta tank DIY filter. Powered by yeast, suger, and water. I do need to add a check valve just in case but I'll get one tomorrow.

So far the pressure in the reaction bottle is increasing well. I have 2 plants in this 20g tank so hopefully this will give them a bit of a boost.


----------



## TroyVSC (Aug 29, 2012)

looking good, i know some recipes call for baking soda which is supposed to keep the yeast going longer


----------



## rtmaston (Jul 14, 2012)

I agree looks good


----------

